# Vote For The Horse Forum Contest Winner



## horseboundmom28 (Dec 10, 2007)

I think this is terrific. There are some great pictures here. Keep it up. Looking forward to the next contest. Something to work towards!

Congrats to the winner.


----------



## CuttingEdge (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi everyone!,
Question: NOTE To be answered by us all....
Are we the type of person that would vote on our own picture because it's the picture of our animal? Or am I looking at all the pictures equally as if I were the Judge in A contest? 
:roll: 
My question doesn't need to be answered, just something for us all to think about before placing our votes.....


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I didn't pick my own picture. I didn't want to. I do love it though! I just wanted to be fair so I chose another I like. I hope everyone else is fair too lol. :-D


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

i didnt choose my pic either


----------



## englishcowgrl (Jan 24, 2007)

wow those are all wonderful, may i ask whos horse is in #37?


----------



## Mz.Packman (Sep 26, 2007)

I didn't vote for mine either because well... I wanted someone else to have the chance. Hey, someone give #7 one....gig*gig!


----------

